# Moving gif for your viewing pleasure



## Edmund (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## Edmund (Dec 29, 2003)

One more


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Sweet casting style......just wondering though....what kinda tackle are you using and size lead,your tossing


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

DON'T STAND NEXT TO THIS GUY EITHER !!  

Definately not a pier-casting technique!! Unless you're trying to make more room. 

Nice quick instructional vidio though, thanks.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Where is the lead placement during this cast?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Dam dial up*

I dont see anything.....


----------



## Edmund (Dec 29, 2003)

Neil Daneil is using a 3pcs Japanese Daiwa PowerCast 35-405 with a Ryobi Proskyer. 125gms on 0.28mm monofilament line with 50lbs shock leader










Edmund Tan is using a 13ft Zziplex Dymic High Speed Tip with a Abu Garcia 5500CS converted CT Pro Rocket. 125gms on 0.28mm monofilament line with 50lbs shock leader











Jeremy Koh is using a Shimano Spin Power SC 435 XX with an Abu Garcia 5500 Mag Elite. 125gms on 0.28mm monofilament line with 50lbs shock leader


----------



## Edmund (Dec 29, 2003)

If u can't view them, can try clicking on

http://www.fishingkaki.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21476

Sometimes, it will become unstable for viewing


----------



## Edmund (Dec 29, 2003)

Orest said:


> Where is the lead placement during this cast?


Good day

The outswing together with the rod was rather parallel to the ground. As the sinker starts to fall back into the inswing, I picks up my tip skywards.

Just as the sinker is about to approach me on the inswing. About 1 metre away approaching in front of me on the inswing. I starts to tilt and bring down my tip and entire rod. 

This automatically send the sinker to fly the first loop below my rod on the inswing. As the rod is on the 'OTG' posture, the sinker is bought backwards slightly higher and offset from the plane and arc while the rod remains its OTG position.

There is a slight delay as I fly the sinker around behind the 2nd loop. Gradually, I would turn into the cast when the lead comes down to the maintained OTG rod posture. 

I will start to guide the sinker from 9 0'clock to my launch point at about 6plus7. That's when I starts to pack up and bring up the rod to the finishing stroke.










With reasonably speed and preloading of the blank from the help of the same plane and arc play. I gets to hit it real hard at the end of the cast.

However, I'm still not able to hit 210m consistently. Still need a lot of help from people liked Peter Thain and John Holden's advice from SA.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Pics*

Edmund - PM me and I will give you my email address.

If you send the pics to me I will put them on our high speed server in Houston, TX and they can be viewed by everyone.

Thanks!


----------



## Edmund (Dec 29, 2003)

No Problem

I'm leaving my place now for a few nights of fishing. I will get back to you when I comes back


----------

